# Syncros FL 1.2 carbon seatpost



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone know what the difference is between the Syncros FL 1.2 carbon seat-post and the FL 1.0 carbon seat-post. Looking at a Scott Solace 30 which is spec'd with the 1.2 but can't find it listed in the Syncros catalog. Trying to find the actual weight of the carbon FL 1.2 27.2x 350mm seat-post.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I could be just guessing, but the best I can tell is that Syncros lowers the number as the quality goes up. So I would guess that the 1.0 is slightly nicer than the 1.2, but I would bet the difference is minimal. Also, the OEM items are seemingly always numbered differently than the open market hardware. Personally, I wish they would standardize model numbers across their product range to make it easier for the consumer to make an educated decision on what they want to buy.


----------



## jclyle (Jul 16, 2013)

My 2015 Solace 30 came with the same post. Its 250gm on a Park Tool component scale.


----------



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

So from what I am seeing, the 1.2 weighs approximately 40 grams more than the 1.0. Other than that, do you suppose there is any difference in overall characteristics? Compliance, strength, etc.?


----------

